# Ceramic coatings



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi all, 

Does anyone have any experience of ceramic coatings?

Am interested in having my manifolds treated to lower underbonnet temperatures and wondered if anyone had had this done?

Cheers


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Depends. Very effective in turboed cars. Or you can heat wrap manifold, or both. 
If you have non turbo engine a cold air intake will do much better.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Ceramic coating was very popular on r5 gt turbo parts pistons/liners and inlet/exh manifolds not cheap iirc.


----------



## Empty Pockets (Jan 16, 2011)

I've had a custom manifold and turbo elbow ceramic coated, i'm sure i was told/read somewhere that it wasn't wise to use any products on the coatings.


----------



## toey (May 16, 2010)

had the headers on my ls1 5.7L v8 done. made a huge differeence to under bonnet temps


----------



## Excel (Sep 1, 2010)

Friend just got his Evo 5 tubular manifold back from Zircotec. Cost about £320 and is finished in flat Black. Looks really well done. Not done any of the flanges which is good to see as i've seen other companies coat.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

if its anything like the cerematic dc sports manifolds i used to see on hondas they coating peels off withing 10000mils or a couple of years (but those were mild steel and not stainless)


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

ive done this DIY to my ASP 4-2-1 header, heres the forum link


----------



## klink (Oct 17, 2010)

Done this to the pipes being run on my 02 Triumph Bonneville. Looks good and easy to maintain. Cycle pipes are more exposed (you folks knew that) and they still look great after 3 years.


----------



## Excel (Sep 1, 2010)

meraredgti said:


> ive done this DIY to my ASP 4-2-1 header, heres the forum link


Are you sure that's ceramic coating as per the title of the thread?


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

^ its silicone ceramic based.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

i have had it done on my subaru, its blood expensive around 1k for my turbo and manifold. but once its done its much better than heat wrap. will look out some more details if you want ?


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

www.zircotec.com are the very best


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)




----------

